# Where Is Bypass Valve???



## Drew'smom (Mar 18, 2004)

I thought I got all the hot water heater info I needed.....I was wrong. Hubby needs to know where the "bypass valve inside the TT" is..... We have a 21RS and are stumped. Thanks for your patience with me!


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

I don't have a 21RS, but if you look out side the trailer you will see where the hot water heater is. The bypass valve is on the backside of the heater. You may have to remove somethign to get to the heater. in the 28rsds the heater is actually under one of the beds, have to remove a piece of plywood.

Hope it helps!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Can't help you with the 21RS. On the 26RS, it is right next to the WH, under the port side bunk. If you have inside access to the WH, that would be the first place to look.

Tim

Oops, Parker Outbacker posted while I was typing.


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

The by pass valve on the 21RS is underneath the wardobe. To gain access, raise the bottom bunk, you'll see a carpeted wooden box (on the right side) where the bottom bunk rest. You'll need to remove a series of screw's, pull out the carpeted wooden box and you'll be viewing the back end of the water heater. By pass is located there.

Hope that helps...

Jose


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

On our 21RS we remove the drawer in the wardrobe by the door and it's right there.

Mike


----------



## dutchman (Sep 14, 2004)

Ditto to what "Camping 479" said.


----------

